# I am loving these Tree Braids!



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

I went to a nice African lady and had my hair put in tree braids. Why did I ever stop wearing this style?

It took her 4 hours to complete and she put 2 rows of individuals in the back at no extra charge. The cost $120.00 plus $12.00 for the hair. 

I will keep them in for about 2 months and have them redone. I am keeping it braided up for the summer!

This lady did a really good job! I also experimented with color and I think I like it!

Check out the pics!   DSD's Tree Braids


----------



## Cat_Eyed_Cutie (May 18, 2004)

I'm loving the hair DSD, it looks great on you! Can someone please tell me what tree braids are? How does the process differ from invisible braids, micros or a weave? I'm totally lost on this one. What kind of hair do you use, human or synthetic? How long does it last? And is any of your natural hair left out? Please help a sistah out! TIA.


----------



## DigitalRain (May 18, 2004)

Those are soo pretty!! You look glamorous!! Wow Ive never heard of tree braids! Now I'm really curious,tell us more about how she did it.


----------



## Karonica (May 18, 2004)

Those are cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for showing the upclose pic, I could never figure out how those things were done.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

Thanks Ladies! I love the tree braids because they look more like a style than braided hair.

Let me see if I can describe it. The hair is braided back into cornrows and in the mist of doing so the extension hair is only knotted in and pulled through. Instead of braiding the hair in as with regular cornrows the hair is left hanging out to form a style. I hope that makes sense.

Cat Eyed Cutie,  the hair i used is synthetic and it lasts about 2 months. None of my natural hair is left out. It is all braided into cornrows.


----------



## Armyqt (May 18, 2004)

You look great girl!! You are working that hair, and the color really compliments your skintone


----------



## Cat_Eyed_Cutie (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
Thanks Ladies! I love the tree braids because they look more like a style than braided hair.

Let me see if I can describe it. The hair is braided back into cornrows and in the mist of doing so the extension hair is only knotted in and pulled through. Instead of braiding the hair in as with regular cornrows the hair is left hanging out to form a style. I hope that makes sense.

Cat Eyed Cutie,  the hair i used is synthetic and it lasts about 2 months. None of my natural hair is left out. It is all braided into cornrows. 

[/ QUOTE ]

If it's possible, I think I'm even more confused now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: I read it again slowly, and I kinda understand it. BUT, how is your natural hair braided if the synthetic hair is also left out?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Cat_Eyed_Cutie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
Thanks Ladies! I love the tree braids because they look more like a style than braided hair.

Let me see if I can describe it. The hair is braided back into cornrows and in the mist of doing so the extension hair is only knotted in and pulled through. Instead of braiding the hair in as with regular cornrows the hair is left hanging out to form a style. I hope that makes sense.

Cat Eyed Cutie,  the hair i used is synthetic and it lasts about 2 months. None of my natural hair is left out. It is all braided into cornrows. 

[/ QUOTE ]

If it's possible, I think I'm even more confused now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Sorry, maybe you just need to see them done. Then you will go ah ha!

Take a look at the close up in my album. All of my hair is cornrowed back. Have you evr heared of crocheted braided styles. It's the same concept. The hair natural hair is braided back and then the extension hair is crochted into the cornrows. 

The only difference is when tree braids are done the extension hair is knotted in with the corn rows while they are being braided in. So the pattern is. Start the cornrow with the extension hair, braid a little and pull out a piece of extension hair.

I tell you what. It takes some skill to do these things. I tried them myself and OMG they are so hard to do! It's worth paying the experts to do it for me!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Armyqt said:*
You look great girl!! You are working that hair, and the color really compliments your skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks girl! And I tell you what the compliments and stares are non-stop!


----------



## Cat_Eyed_Cutie (May 18, 2004)

Eureka, I've got it now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yaaaay, don't mind me I woke up on the simple side of the bed today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I may consider this... You look great girl, keep us posted. How many packs of hair did you use?


----------



## Tami (May 18, 2004)

those are very cute!! I've had braids with synthetic hair but I never left them in for over 3 weeks because they would start getting tangled and frizzy because you can't wash it


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Cat_Eyed_Cutie said:*
Eureka, I've got it now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yaaaay, don't mind me I woke up on the simple side of the bed today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I may consider this... You look great girl, keep us posted. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yaaayyyy! Cat Eyed Cutie, You know I wasn't going to stop until you got it! Thank you!


----------



## Armyqt (May 18, 2004)

How do you take these out if the hair is knotted?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Armyqt said:*
How do you take these out if the hair is knotted? 

[/ QUOTE ]
It sort of just unknots as it does with individuals. Same concept different type of braids.  HTH


----------



## Cat_Eyed_Cutie (May 18, 2004)

Can it be done with human hair?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Cat_Eyed_Cutie said:*
Can it be done with human hair? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes, you would just have to style it as usual.


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (May 18, 2004)

they look very nice dsd. very glamorous


----------



## cutebajangirl (May 18, 2004)

OOOoooh I just got another style option. Thank you so much my hair is too long now for regular human hair microbraids, I'm gonna start looking for someone who can do this.


----------



## DDHair (May 18, 2004)

So they are like crochet braids, that I have in my album, but she braided them in the front and back for you huh?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

Thanks ladies!

DDHair, In a sense they are like crochet braids but not exactly. No tools are used except for the braiders hands. My hair is cornrowed all the way back with the hair extending out of the braids. Only the back has individuals.


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (May 18, 2004)

sorry if i sound confused. i think i get it. but how do they do the front. cause i can't see the cornrows they just look like regular micro braids.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*alliyah4eva203 said:*
sorry if i sound confused. i think i get it. but how do they do the front. cause i can't see the cornrows they just look like regular micro braids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]!
Yes, a lot of people think they are micros because of that.

Look in my album again. In put a little better closeup in there. HTH


----------



## Divastate (May 18, 2004)

They look great!!! I'm hoping to try tree braids next - she did an excellent job they frame your face very naturally.


----------



## bollyhair (May 18, 2004)

WHY IS DONTSPEAKDEFEAT THE BOMB???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I appreciate that you always give out step-by-step information and all the DETAILS.  When I was looking at your 1st couple of pics of the tree braids, I was thinking, "What kind of hair did she use?" and then scrolled down a bit more and,.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, WALLAH!  There's a very CLEAR oicture of the hair that you used, not just BRAND, but COLOR and PRICE as well! Girl, you are truly the bomb!


----------



## Tonya (May 18, 2004)

I want tree braids!!!  Slow tail memephis probaly does not ahve any braids that can do them though~!


----------



## aprilbiz (May 18, 2004)

They look absolutely fabulous! Your color selection was beautiful.

I had so-called tree braids about 15 years ago.  Well...lets just say this...my best friend called me "Veronica" from the cartoon strip "The Archies" if anyone remembers that.  

It's obvious the technique has gotten so much better since then.  I would really love to get some!


----------



## Allandra (May 18, 2004)

Wow girl.  Your braids look so pretty.


----------



## Ayeshia (May 18, 2004)

You look Hot DSD!!!! that style is so cute


----------



## bettydavis (May 18, 2004)

DSD I loooove these braids!! I just bought some hair and I would love to get my sister to try this method. I have a couple questions... Are pieces of extensions knotted around your own hair as she braids down? Or did she do the cornrows first and then add the hair? 

The style looks awesome on you....thanks for sharing these pics!!


----------



## sengschick (May 18, 2004)

Dang DSD, these are so dope!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  They look fabulous on you!!!  I want some, but no one is used to seeing my hair down... they would fall out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sending my best friend an email right now!!!  She gets micros all the time and they are stressing her hair, this is a wonderful option!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bollyhair said:*
WHY IS DONTSPEAKDEFEAT THE BOMB???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I appreciate that you always give out step-by-step information and all the DETAILS.  When I was looking at your 1st couple of pics of the tree braids, I was thinking, "What kind of hair did she use?" and then scrolled down a bit more and,.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, WALLAH!  There's a very CLEAR oicture of the hair that you used, not just BRAND, but COLOR and PRICE as well! Girl, you are truly the bomb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks!!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

Ladies, thanks for all of the compliments! I am grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bettydavis said:*
DSD I loooove these braids!! I just bought some hair and I would love to get my sister to try this method. I have a couple questions... *Are pieces of extensions knotted around your own hair as she braids down?* Or did she do the cornrows first and then add the hair? 

The style looks awesome on you....thanks for sharing these pics!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks BettyDavis!

Girl, you hit the nail on the head! That's exactly how!


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (May 18, 2004)

Wow! Your braids look great! I love the color.


----------



## Wildflower (May 18, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## MindTwister (May 18, 2004)

Looking great DSD!! If I ever try those it'd be because it seems to take less time to get done than regular individuals
PS: nice smile


----------



## sengschick (May 18, 2004)

DSD,

I told my best friend, but we have questions.  Did you get them done in Lithonia?  Did she cut your hair into this shape or is this the shape it took on naturally?  How do you take care of them?  Do you air dry and the curls just return?  Can you use spiral rods or other rollers to change the look a bit?

TIA!!!


----------



## kitchen_tician (May 18, 2004)

OOOOOO I C,  it took a couple of times before I figured out the process.  It looks really good on you.  I'm sure that's very heathly for your hair since it doesn't have the glue, thread, tools or anything else which may cause breakage.


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 18, 2004)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never heard of "tree" braids before! They really look good on you!


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 18, 2004)

Very pretty! You are pretty also...


----------



## Kadeja (May 18, 2004)

Great look dsd!! Congrats, I'm really loving those!!

Anyone know any stylist in New York/New Jersey that can do Tree Braids?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MindTwister said:*
Looking great DSD!! If I ever try those it'd be because it seems to take less time to get done than regular individuals
PS: nice smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Thank you! It takes about 2 1/2 to 4 hours depending on the braider.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*sengschick said:*
DSD,

I told my best friend, but we have questions.  Did you get them done in Lithonia?  Did she cut your hair into this shape or is this the shape it took on naturally?  How do you take care of them?  Do you air dry and the curls just return?  Can you use spiral rods or other rollers to change the look a bit?

TIA!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I didn't get them done in Lithonia. I got them done in Decatur. She didn't cut my hair into that shape it just kind of ended up that way. She did cut the back even. I just use braid spray on a daily basis to moisturize. You can change the look if you get it braided with human hair, otherwise you can buy different types of hair to have braided in.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (May 18, 2004)

This looks so good.  I have never seen hair done like this.  I'm going to see if I can find someone to do this for me.  I've been looking for a no hassle summer style and this may just work.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (May 18, 2004)

DSD your hair looks awesome!!!! The style looks like it takes forever! What a new and exciting concept. Maybe I'll try it if i have an extra year-and-a-half of free time.


----------



## sengschick (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*sengschick said:*
DSD,

I told my best friend, but we have questions.  Did you get them done in Lithonia?  Did she cut your hair into this shape or is this the shape it took on naturally?  How do you take care of them?  Do you air dry and the curls just return?  Can you use spiral rods or other rollers to change the look a bit?

TIA!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I didn't get them done in Lithonia. I got them done in Decatur. She didn't cut my hair into that shape it just kind of ended up that way. She did cut the back even. I just use braid spray on a daily basis to moisturize. You can change the look if you get it braided with human hair, otherwise you can buy different types of hair to have braided in. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks DSD!!!  My friend is going to Atl later this summer and was thinking about getting it done there.  I'll PM you when she's ready.  TIA!


----------



## TigerLily (May 18, 2004)

Love the hair!  I'd never heard of tree braids before.  When I saw them, they look the same and look like they are done the same way as interlocking.  That's what we call them where I'm at instead of tree braids.


----------



## EXSQUISIT (May 18, 2004)

beautiful!!


----------



## Nonie (May 18, 2004)

DSD, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have I ever told you you're my favorite guinea pig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not only do you check things out for me, you also give the best demos and descriptions. And talk of knowing what looks good and then making it look even better when you wear it!!! YOU GO, Girl!


----------



## miss_brown (May 18, 2004)

Very pretty, DSD


----------



## KaramelKendra (May 18, 2004)

I took a look at your site too ,and gurl ...I love it!,I spent half an hour to loook at all the pictures..lol..


----------



## Irresistible (May 18, 2004)

looks great DSD, very pretty, and such a pretty smile!!!     the front edges look kinda tight, do they hurt? please  dont let nothin to happen to your precious edges girl ( please dont be upset i said it,  i just was worried about that for you)  .....but yes, thats definitely a very beautiful style girl...i can bet your gettin tons of compliments


----------



## LABETT (May 18, 2004)

Looking Good Girl.


----------



## jainygirl (May 18, 2004)

these are so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like them alot!!


----------



## soslychic (May 18, 2004)

OMG! SO SO CUTE! What happens when you wash your hair? How does that process go and does the hair pop back into it's wavy state?


----------



## Chichi (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SilkyandSmooth said:*
Wow! Your braids look great! I love the color. 

[/ QUOTE ]

DITTO

Chichi


----------



## OnceUponAtime (May 18, 2004)

What a great style.  It looks like it would very gentle to your own hair.  I bet you're going to have a hair growth boom at the end of the two months.


----------



## deeshortesthair (May 18, 2004)

I really like this a lot...I just took out my kinky twists and this is the next style I will try... only if I can find someone who will do it in NY for $120.00
Nice job.


----------



## JenniferMD (May 18, 2004)

That style is so beautiful on you! I absolutely love it.


----------



## Wildflower (May 18, 2004)

Your braids are too beautiful. I'm already looking into some videos teaching this method so I can do it myself. I'm a do it myselfer!!!


----------



## Rainy101 (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
Thanks Ladies! I love the tree braids because they look more like a style than braided hair.

Let me see if I can describe it. The hair is braided back into cornrows and in the mist of doing so the extension hair is only knotted in and pulled through. Instead of braiding the hair in as with regular cornrows the hair is left hanging out to form a style. I hope that makes sense.

Cat Eyed Cutie,  the hair i used is synthetic and it lasts about 2 months. None of my natural hair is left out. It is all braided into cornrows. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Okay "Dont Speak Defeat"
I know how to crochet braid. Is this the same thing?? Cause when you crochet braid. You braid your natural hair in cornrows. Then you take the Prebraided hair, and feed it into your cornrows using a "Crochet Needle"

If this is the same process, and I think it is...I was going to "Crochet Braid" my hair once using the "Loose Hair" like you have, instead of the "prebraided hair" , but I was afraid the "loose hair" would tangle.. 

Let us know how your hair works out. I am curious to try it again on myself. 
By the way..Your hair is beautiful


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

Wow! Have you ladies ever seen someones head swell and float up just like a balloon. That is what my head is doing. It's so big I won't be able to fit it through the door. Thanks for all the compliments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[ QUOTE ]
*nonie said:*
DSD, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have I ever told you you're my favorite guinea pig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not only do you check things out for me, you also gives the best demos and descriptions. And talk of knowing what looks good and then making it look even better when you wear it!!! YOU GO, Girl! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Nonie! You always have that magical way of making me smile!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*KaramelKendra said:*
I took a look at your site too ,and gurl ...I love it!,I spent half an hour to loook at all the pictures..lol.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]
Wow! Thank you. I feel honored!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SweetNic_JA said:*
DSD your hair looks awesome!!!! The style looks like it takes forever! What a new and exciting concept. Maybe I'll try it if i have an extra year-and-a-half of free time. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks! Even though it make look easy to do, it is not. I am a self braider and it would take me a while to master this one before I could wear it in public. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good Luck to you!


----------



## bellydancer (May 19, 2004)

Those are TOO cute. I'm afraid to get my hair done professionally.  I always managed to get it ripped out. I want some though.


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (May 19, 2004)

Your hair looks great DSD.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Irresistible said:*
looks great DSD, very pretty, and such a pretty smile!!!     the front edges look kinda tight, do they hurt? please  dont let nothin to happen to your precious edges girl ( please dont be upset i said it,  i just was worried about that for you)  .....but yes, thats definitely a very beautiful style girl...i can bet your gettin tons of compliments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks! 

Yes girl, they are tight. The first day I had to take some advil to ghet rid of my tension headache but I am fine now. I did have 2 months work of newgrowth under there so I hope that helps out a little. I could never get mad at someone showing concern. Thanks a bunch. And yes the compliments and stares are coming in full force. I have never seen so many double take from men or women in my life!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*soslychic said:*
OMG! SO SO CUTE! What happens when you wash your hair? How does that process go and does the hair pop back into it's wavy state? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks!

I won't be able to wash as often as I like. The hair stretches out just a bit when wet. When it is dry it goes back to the look in the pic.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*sengschick said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*sengschick said:*
DSD,

I told my best friend, but we have questions.  Did you get them done in Lithonia?  Did she cut your hair into this shape or is this the shape it took on naturally?  How do you take care of them?  Do you air dry and the curls just return?  Can you use spiral rods or other rollers to change the look a bit?

TIA!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I didn't get them done in Lithonia. I got them done in Decatur. She didn't cut my hair into that shape it just kind of ended up that way. She did cut the back even. I just use braid spray on a daily basis to moisturize. You can change the look if you get it braided with human hair, otherwise you can buy different types of hair to have braided in. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks DSD!!!  My friend is going to Atl later this summer and was thinking about getting it done there.  I'll PM you when she's ready.  TIA! 

[/ QUOTE ]

OK!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*OnceUponAtime said:*
What a great style.  It looks like it would very gentle to your own hair.  I bet you're going to have a hair growth boom at the end of the two months. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks! I hope I get that boom you are talking about. I sure need it!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wildflower said:*
Your braids are too beautiful. I'm already looking into some videos teaching this method so I can do it myself. I'm a do it myselfer!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks! That's great that you want to try it yourself. Good Luck!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Rainy101 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
Thanks Ladies! I love the tree braids because they look more like a style than braided hair.

Let me see if I can describe it. The hair is braided back into cornrows and in the mist of doing so the extension hair is only knotted in and pulled through. Instead of braiding the hair in as with regular cornrows the hair is left hanging out to form a style. I hope that makes sense.

Cat Eyed Cutie,  the hair i used is synthetic and it lasts about 2 months. None of my natural hair is left out. It is all braided into cornrows. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Okay "Dont Speak Defeat"
I know how to crochet braid. Is this the same thing?? Cause when you crochet braid. You braid your natural hair in cornrows. Then you take the Prebraided hair, and feed it into your cornrows using a "Crochet Needle"

If this is the same process, and I think it is...I was going to "Crochet Braid" my hair once using the "Loose Hair" like you have, instead of the "prebraided hair" , but I was afraid the "loose hair" would tangle.. 

Let us know how your hair works out. I am curious to try it again on myself. 
By the way..Your hair is beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks!

It's the same concept but no tool is used except the braider's hands. The synthetic hair is added in as the natural hair is braided back into cornrows. So, it is not 2 steps but one. Everything is done all at once.


----------



## inthepink (May 19, 2004)

Those look VERY nice on you!


----------



## Wanda (May 19, 2004)

Very pretty DSD!!!!


----------



## SVT (May 19, 2004)

I like it, DSD!

That's a look I'd like to have on my flat ironed hair. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## blue_flower (May 19, 2004)

Your tree braids look lovely!


----------



## Leshia (May 19, 2004)

are they only referred to as "tree braids"? I just want to know, just in case I ask someone to do this for me.  That looks GREAT.


----------



## sassygirl125 (May 19, 2004)

They look beautiful!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## kasey (May 19, 2004)

Well done DSD!!! I see why you are getting all the double takes. It is a very sexy hair style. --kc


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Kasey!

[ QUOTE ]
*Leshia said:*
are they only referred to as "tree braids"? I just want to know, just in case I ask someone to do this for me.  That looks GREAT. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Someone else has called them tree weave.


----------



## kitten73 (May 19, 2004)

Okay, I am amazed at what I see!  I just took out a weave and I was unhappy with the sewing and the tracks.  This procedure I like!  I live in New York.  I wonder if we have this here?  It looks so nice.


----------



## kitten73 (May 19, 2004)

Girl, if you find someone in New York City, let a sistah know, please PM me and I will do the same.  I am going to start looking around.


----------



## Brooke007 (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*kasey said:*
Well done DSD!!! I see why you are getting all the double takes. It is a very sexy hair style. --kc 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Lisa (May 19, 2004)

Very Nice!!


----------



## janisloren (May 19, 2004)

it is also called interlock braids


----------



## Height (May 19, 2004)

I want some too!


----------



## NGC (May 19, 2004)

Your braids are awesome. I'm going to pm you for the salon and braider contact info.


----------



## Vanessa22 (May 19, 2004)

DON'T SLEEP ON DSD!  You are truly the BOMB!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pics look wonderful on you!  I hope you don't mind me stealing this idea soon!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Vanessa22 said:*
DON'T SLEEP ON DSD!  You are truly the BOMB!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pics look wonderful on you!  I hope you don't mind me stealing this idea soon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Awwww, thanks! Girl every body needs to wear these at least once in their life. That is if they are into braids and weaves.


----------



## Erica78 (May 19, 2004)

Very Beautiful DSD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look great in braids.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (May 21, 2004)

DSD how many packs of hair did this  take? I want to experiment on my little sister.


Thanks!
**going back to work now **


----------



## SweetNic_JA (May 21, 2004)

DSD how many packs of hair did this  take? I want to experiment on my little sister.


Thanks!
**going back to work now **

_ never mind, I found my answer on your site...by the way,I'm itching to go home and try this on my sister!!! I will give you the update (pics)_


----------



## tasha (May 21, 2004)

Very nice style


----------



## Nina_S (May 21, 2004)

Well, I guess I don't have to tell you look great. YOU LOOK GREAT!  I am also amazed by these braids and trying to figure out how I can get some...well... back to figuring it out...

Nina


----------



## SherryLove (May 21, 2004)

Those tree braids look good on you,,,,DSD....


----------



## JenJen2721 (May 21, 2004)

DSD, Looking good as usual! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been looking for a good picture of tree braids for a long time and here you are!  How cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## monister (May 21, 2004)

they are so nice... you make me wanna put out my weave and go get me some... this is what im getting as soon as my weave comes out in september.... definately... looking good.. I'm calling Salons near me to find out if they do it now.... DSD

Monister


----------



## monister (May 21, 2004)

Is there another name for tree braids because I've called around but no one seems to know what I'm talking about??

Monister


----------



## aprilbiz (May 21, 2004)

I just love these braids.  I had to come back and take another look at them.  I must have them!  I should never have bleached my hair...now I'm afraid to put the pressure on my hair.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## legs71 (May 23, 2004)

Wow, DSD!  You're hair looks great and you look beautiful with these braids.  In fact, you look like a little teenager.  Your pics are very, very detailed in fact, when I go to my regular braider I'm going to print out one of the photos just in case she doesn't know what I'm talking about.  I'm a regular braid wearer so these will give me the best of both worlds-braids that can be worn like a weave.


----------

